# Collinite 845 Over AG SRP?



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm planning on applying Collinite 845 over AG SRP.

There are references to 845 having a higher solvent content than 476S and 915 - does anyone have experience of this removing the SRP when applied?

I'm using 845 over 476S mainly for ease of use, especially in this cold weather.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I did this combo on a few panels on my car yesterday and the minor swirling didn't reappear after using the 845, although I did apply SRP by DA, so it could have corrected a little.

I'd suggest you try it on a panel


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks.

I should have mentioned I'll be applying both by hand.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've used this combo before (by hand) and work great. The fillers in SRP aren't that easily budged by the solvent carrier in wax.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, plan of action sorted.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

will be fine


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

apologies for reviving a dead thread but i tried this today and it flopped. the 845 was shaken and mixed up properly. But when i applied the 845 on by hand (foam pad), it took the srp off.the red was all faded again. as soon as it went on..............???


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

That's interesting, I'm planning to put Collinite 915 ontop of AG SRP, then maybe a sealant like "845" ontop of that. I'm glad I read this!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

harooshum said:


> That's interesting, I'm planning to put Collinite 915 ontop of AG SRP, then maybe a sealant like "845" ontop of that. I'm glad I read this!


1. No.476s - most durable protection/weather defense. Most elbow grease required during application.
2. No. 915- 2nd most durable and slightly easier than the 476s to apply/remove. No. 915 lends the warmest shine to dark tones like navy and black due to its highest concentration of rare carnauba.
3. No. 845- easiest of the 3 to apply/remove with slightly less durability than the No. 915.


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

After a bit more research I think the best thing after a few passes of AG SRP is to seal it by hand with Jetseal 109 then once dried properly, stick some Collinite 915 on top.

Jetseal lasts longer than Col 915 so it's best in this order. If anyone knows better please speak up. From my research Col 915 would be a better choice than 476 or 845 - especially in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried 845 over SRP and EGP don't think it improved the SRP much. I now just use SRP and EGP. The shine is a good one.


----------

